# Starting a Newcastle style diet tomorrow



## Madeline (Dec 27, 2018)

Using Stripfast Superlean whey protein shakes x3 a day, plus the vegetables and spoon of oilive oil. I did really well on Slimfast after depodding the sprogs, and am hoping this will help send the T2 packing.


----------



## HOBIE (Dec 28, 2018)

I would give it a go, Good luck


----------



## Eddy Edson (Dec 28, 2018)

Madeline said:


> Using Stripfast Superlean whey protein shakes x3 a day, plus the vegetables and spoon of oilive oil. I did really well on Slimfast after depodding the sprogs, and am hoping this will help send the T2 packing.



Good luck!

I like "depodding the sprogs".


----------



## trophywench (Dec 28, 2018)

I went on a drug trial for Vit D capsules where you didn't know whether you'd get the D or the placebo, in this case olive oil capsules.  I still don't know which I got - but by heck - gave me the runs after about a week!


----------



## HOBIE (Dec 28, 2018)

I would try anything, as you are  Being positive is good


----------



## Madeline (Dec 28, 2018)

Yep, won’t hurt to lose any excess podge is my feeling, and if there’s any fat in my liver, begone! <waves wand>


----------



## HOBIE (Dec 28, 2018)

Pls let us know how it goes Madeline


----------



## Madeline (Dec 28, 2018)

Will do Hobie


----------



## Ljc (Dec 29, 2018)

I hope it works well for you.


----------



## travellor (Dec 29, 2018)

Good luck.
It worked well for me.

(I did do it with Tesco diet shakes though, I wanted to keep it as original as possible so I stuck to the carby method. I didn't do the olive oil either, mainly as it wasn't in any of the trials, and also as a tablespoon of oil works out at 120 calories, and that was half a meal to me)


----------



## Madeline (Dec 29, 2018)

Thanks guys. I’m using this as it was the lowest carb one I could find, and it has great feedback. I just hope the chocolate tastes better than the banana, because the thought of 8 weeks on that is remarkably depressing. Upside is, I’m not at all hungry.

https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/aw/d/B00YUZSSG4?psc=1&ref=yo_pop_mb_yo_pop_mb_pd_t2


----------



## travellor (Dec 29, 2018)

Madeline said:


> Thanks guys. I’m using this as it was the lowest carb one I could find, and it has great feedback. I just hope the chocolate tastes better than the banana, because the thought of 8 weeks on that is remarkably depressing. Upside is, I’m not at all hungry.
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/aw/d/B00YUZSSG4?psc=1&ref=yo_pop_mb_yo_pop_mb_pd_t2




My personal taste was vanilla, are you trying that one?


There is no issue with carbs on the Newcastle Diet.
Most people find their BG falls very quickly as you are calorie deficient.
30g difference in the day isn't really a lot anyway, and if you replace it with protein, you'll be turning that to glucose anyway.


----------



## Madeline (Dec 29, 2018)

I just posted this on the other thread, but this is what I’m taking.

BG has gone up, not down? Liver panicking already, and glucose dumping?


----------



## travellor (Dec 29, 2018)

I had a read. 
About 15g of carbs per 200 calories.

The Tesco one I used was about 25g per 200 calories.

So 75g of carbs a day, (I had three a day), instead of 45g in the Stripfast.
Twice the protein in the Stripfast, that turns to glucose, albeit slower than carbs.
A little bit more fat in the Tesco one, but that was included in the calories for me.

Your BG will be up and down for a week or so whenever you change you diet.
It'll settle down after though.


----------



## Madeline (Dec 29, 2018)

Yep, I’m going to have 4 shakes a day, that works out at 540 calories, plus the veg. Just need to work out what 200 cals of french beans looks like. A lot I hope


----------



## travellor (Dec 29, 2018)

Madeline said:


> Yep, I’m going to have 4 shakes a day, that works out at 540 calories, plus the veg. Just need to work out what 200 cals of french beans looks like. A lot I hope



It is a lot! 
About a bag full if I remember.


----------



## Madeline (Dec 29, 2018)

5 cups. Same with brussels sprouts or broccoli. Poor, poor dogs


----------



## Anise (Dec 29, 2018)

Madeline said:


> Yep, I’m going to have 4 shakes a day, that works out at 540 calories, plus the veg. Just need to work out what 200 cals of french beans looks like. A lot I hope


I eat my beans almost minced, with a bit of seasoning/dressing.  Delicious!  Well done for your start and good luck with progress.  Hope you feel it very soon.


----------



## travellor (Dec 29, 2018)

I developed a taste for chilli


----------



## Madeline (Dec 29, 2018)

I have 194 cals of leeks, courgette, sprouts, and broccoli. I’ve added my 1tbp of olive oil and a chicken oxo cube (20 cals and 3.3 carbs, still under the 600 cal/75g carb) and turned it into a sort of soup thing. Bon appetit fellow dieters.


----------



## travellor (Dec 29, 2018)

Madeline said:


> I have 194 cals of leeks, courgette, sprouts, and broccoli. I’ve added my 1tbp of olive oil and a chicken oxo cube (20 cals and 3.3 carbs, still under the 600 cal/75g carb) and turned it into a sort of soup thing. Bon appetit fellow dieters.



Is that 194 calories overall?
Just 54 calorie of veg?
Or 334 overall?


----------



## Anise (Dec 29, 2018)

Madeline said:


> I have 194 cals of leeks, courgette, sprouts, and broccoli. I’ve added my 1tbp of olive oil and a chicken oxo cube (20 cals and 3.3 carbs, still under the 600 cal/75g carb) and turned it into a sort of soup thing. Bon appetit fellow dieters.


It sounds good! Thanks for posting. I used to really struggle with vegetables and am now finding some tasty ways to cook them, especially as they are, in effect, a small quick meal.  This evening it's a few tenderstem broccoli sauteed with mushrooms in oil and butter with a dash of lemon juice.


----------



## Madeline (Dec 29, 2018)

Dinner is 194 cals total of veg plus 20 cals stock cube and the olive oil at 120 cals. So total is 334 for dinner. Going to try adding a ton of chilli tomorrow, at least I’m eating out the chronic overshop of frozen vegetables.

Plus 4x shakes at 135 cals each. The chocolate was ok, considerably better than the banana, which might have to be mixed with chocolate to render it more edible.

Anise, I’m having a shake at 7am, 11am, 3pm, and 7pm - Metformin with the 7am/pm; dinner at 5pm. I’m now having ‘dinner’ with the dogs.


----------



## travellor (Dec 29, 2018)

Madeline said:


> Dinner is 194 cals total of veg plus 20 cals stock cube and the olive oil at 120 cals. So total is 334 for dinner. Going to try adding a ton of chilli tomorrow, at least I’m eating out the chronic overshop of frozen vegetables.
> 
> Plus 4x shakes at 135 cals each. The chocolate was ok, considerably better than the banana, which might have to be mixed with chocolate to render it more edible.
> 
> Anise, I’m having a shake at 7am, 11am, 3pm, and 7pm - Metformin with the 7am/pm; dinner at 5pm. I’m now having ‘dinner’ with the dogs.



Watch the "creep" 
874 calories shouldn't make much difference in the overall scheme of things though.


----------



## Madeline (Dec 29, 2018)

Yeah, I might halve or ditch the olive oil.


----------



## travellor (Dec 29, 2018)

Anise said:


> It sounds good! Thanks for posting. I used to really struggle with vegetables and am now finding some tasty ways to cook them, especially as they are, in effect, a small quick meal.  This evening it's a few tenderstem broccoli sauteed with mushrooms in oil and butter with a dash of lemon juice.



Be careful with the oil and butter.
A tablespoon of each will use up the 200 calorie food allowance on their own.
I dry fried all my veg for that reason.
(That and oil was banned in the original diet)


----------



## travellor (Dec 29, 2018)

Madeline said:


> Yeah, I might halve or ditch the olive oil.



I dry fried all my food throughout.
The shake I used gave me about 10g of fat in the day, similar to the original slimfast, your's seems to be about half that, but even so, I would still prefer food for the fibre content


----------



## Madeline (Dec 29, 2018)

I read somewhere that the oil is because rapid weight loss can trigger gallbladder problems - I fit the fair female over forty profile, so I’m a bit wary of dropping any more fat.


----------



## travellor (Dec 29, 2018)

Madeline said:


> I read somewhere that the oil is because rapid weight loss can trigger gallbladder problems - I fit the fair female over forty profile, so I’m a bit wary of dropping any more fat.



I don't think any problems were reported anywhere in either of the trials.
I have seen it said only on other sites that advocate a high fat diet as the "cure" though, but only by posters that also claim they would never do it to be fair.

It has been recognised by the  DiRECT trail team

https://www.directclinicaltrial.org.uk/Documents/Patient Info Website Feb 2018.pdf

(comment at the bottom of the last page)

There are some food tips here

https://www.directclinicaltrial.org.uk/Documents/The Lean Team No Doubt Diet plan.pdf

and the actual (second) version of the trial.

https://www.directclinicaltrial.org.uk/Documents/Counterweight-Plus Screening Dec 2017.pdf

https://www.directclinicaltrial.org.uk/Documents/PRO800WeightLossPlanIndividuals.pdf


----------



## Madeline (Dec 29, 2018)

Thanks, those look really helpful links


----------



## Anise (Dec 30, 2018)

Madeline said:


> ........
> Anise, I’m having a shake at 7am, 11am, 3pm, and 7pm - Metformin with the 7am/pm; dinner at 5pm. I’m now having ‘dinner’ with the dogs.


  Thanks very much for this bit of information.  I need to eat more regularly so you have motivated me.  Hope you find the most palatable shakes; it's a lot of them to drink each day.


----------



## Anise (Jan 4, 2019)

travellor said:


> I don't think any problems were reported anywhere in either of the trials.
> I have seen it said only on other sites that advocate a high fat diet as the "cure" though, but only by posters that also claim they would never do it to be fair.
> 
> It has been recognised by the  DiRECT trail team
> ...



Many thanks for these references travellor; they look very useful indeed.


----------



## HOBIE (Apr 6, 2019)

HOBIE said:


> Pls let us know how it goes Madeline


How are u doing Madeline ?


----------



## Madeline (Apr 6, 2019)

HOBIE said:


> How are u doing Madeline ?


Hi Hobie, I had to stop as my bloodwork came back wonky


----------



## HOBIE (Apr 6, 2019)

Madeline said:


> Hi Hobie, I had to stop as my bloodwork came back wonky


Thks 4 letting me know. Nothings easy is it. Good luck


----------



## HOBIE (Jun 22, 2019)

Have a read. It sounds a positive thing to me


----------

